# as requested, compressus in huge tank pics



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, hes been in the 125 wide (6'x2'x17") for 4 or so days now and he loves it, he stays on the very left two feet during the day, but once the lights go off, he goes dartin around the tank huntin for feeders. id have to say he is the luckiest piranha out there, the biggest tank







and tons of live food( i used the feederst to cycle the tank 2 months ago) but i will shorten his tankspace soon, i will divide it and leave 2' for the piranha, and 4' for my stingray which is coming soon, as soon as i get my grades back so i can prove to my mom that i did good on exams...

View attachment 45632

View attachment 45633

View attachment 45634


and here is mo helping me with my posting
View attachment 45635


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice tank. You can barely see the compressus in the 2nd/3rd pics though. You REALLY have to look!

Hope exams went well.

Pac


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice setup.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

very nice setup.... i like the black gravel


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Awesome setup, love the darkness thing you got goin on.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its estes black sand


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah i like the way it looks there man


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

The black sand looks amazing....I want it but is the type you used as difficult to clean as most people say?
And where did you get it from?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I love the way that your tank is setup...I like the dark look to it with the black sand, dark background & black stand.

very nice and everything goes together quite well

oh & nice lookin piranha too!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a verry nice tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the stuff i used was hard to clean, because it was so fine, when you put it in a bucket and fill it up to clean, the sand bubbles up to the top, so you have to make sure that you dont let it get to the air or it will float on top of the tank. it wasnt a big problem because my overflow box just brought the sand in the sump, then i just put it back in the tank.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the stuff i used was hard to clean, because it was so fine, when you put it in a bucket and fill it up to clean, the sand bubbles up to the top, so you have to make sure that you dont let it get to the air or it will float on top of the tank. it wasnt a big problem because my overflow box just brought the sand in the sump, then i just put it back in the tank.

i got the sand from petluvers.com


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

VERY NICE... like the others.. I love the black sand and dark look! Nice job!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks, i did my best to make it look its best


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

damn nice setup







but with all those goldies you must do water changes everyday.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

thats sweet m8 i love seeing serras in a huge tank nice one i bet he loves it


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love that 125g wide


----------



## TheRealSNiger (Dec 25, 2004)

My man's right. You really shouldn't have that many goldies in there. Goldfish are carp, the dirtiest fish in the world. Parasites, disease, and just plain dirty. If you are gonna feed him fish although not recommended, put less in a a time. He could easily live on 2-3 a week. Try frozen catfish fillet, or earthworms, beefheart, etc. You have a nice tank, don't let the goldfish wreck your water.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice tank. i love that set up. do u just have black sand in there or is it mixed with some other substrate to grow your plants.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

nicest tank ive seen in awhile


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn that rhom must be one lucky mofo :rasp: 
your tank look,s great


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice set-up, I like your tank!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

therealsniger---- i know how to properly feed and care for my fish. those feeders are in tere from cycling the tank two months ago. theyre clean and are packed full of good food(aquadine and shrimp pellets)


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

He really could get lost in there hehe


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Tank Layout looks Awesome!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice tank, but hard to locate the P in the last two pics.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a really nice and clean setup you got going there!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Everything looks great


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm not sure , but i think i have the same black substrate









Beautiful compressus , a nice shoal goldfish for diner and a cat that likes to say everything you do is ok boss
















How was your exams ?? is stingie comming to you ??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

exams were all good except for gym, a frickin d+ . that bitch put too many "how many players are on an offical..... team" and "how many players are on a gym .... team"

but ive got a whole new attitude to school this semester, havent missed one homework yet!!!!


----------

